# HAHA, love to cost Mass some money



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Lawyer: Free (provided from work)
Day off work: Paid for a full day
Cost to MA for thiis BS ticket: Hundreds (court time, officers time, paperwork, etc...)
Lawyer ripping apart unprepared trooper on the stand: Priceless


I do love the court systems and really love that you guys are so unprepared at trial all the time. Its no wonder so many "actual" criminals walk the streets and get off scott free. First of all you are too busy busting the balls of hard working folks to bother with the real crimes and criminals and second, when you do bust an actual rapist, murderer, etc... you write shitty notes and do not build a good case for the prosecuter. Glad I don't live in MA.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wicked tough guy...couldn't even register...hahaha. Typical BOOB. Do you know what you're called? Job security darlin.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Another Laconia scumbag


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

where do you live?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

quote=Unregistered;421421]Lawyer: Free (provided from work)
Day off work: Paid for a full day
Cost to MA for thiis BS ticket: Hundreds (court time, officers time, paperwork, etc...)
Lawyer ripping apart unprepared trooper on the stand: Priceless

I do love the court systems and really love that you guys are so unprepared at trial all the time. Its no wonder so many "actual" criminals walk the streets and get off scott free. First of all you are too busy busting the balls of hard working folks to bother with the real crimes and criminals and second, when you do bust an actual rapist, murderer, etc... you write shitty notes and do not build a good case for the prosecuter. Glad I don't live in MA.[/quote]

Probably because he was too busy trying to pay his bills, write his senator, and defend his job from the sheeple on a daily basis to prepare for YOU. Second... How do you think troopers find these rapists, murderers, etc...? Traffic Stops. It's what they are generally pretty good at. You were probably a pretentious asshole, just like your post came across... and he/she decided to write you.

If you aren't a troll. Seriously, from all of my brother and sister officers, Go* FUCK* yourself.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Lawyer: Free (provided from work)
> Day off work: Paid for a full day
> Cost to MA for thiis BS ticket: Hundreds (court time, officers time, paperwork, etc...)
> Lawyer ripping apart unprepared trooper on the stand: Priceless
> ...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Lawyer: Free (provided from work)
> Day off work: Paid for a full day
> Cost to MA for thiis BS ticket: Hundreds (court time, officers time, paperwork, etc...)
> Lawyer ripping apart unprepared trooper on the stand: Priceless
> ...


Watching your whiny ass jump up and down about beating a ticket like it was the highlight of your life, because at this rate it probably will be, while the trooper took home 4 hours of extra pay: Priceless


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> Lawyer: Free (provided from work)
> Day off work: Paid for a full day
> Cost to MA for thiis BS ticket: Hundreds (court time, officers time, paperwork, etc...)
> Lawyer ripping apart unprepared trooper on the stand: Priceless


Let's all just remember you're the looser who hired a lawyer for a traffic ticket appeal. Either that or your rantings are so incoherent that you should be put away into an insane asylum.

The almighty dollar rules. Your employer paid umteen hundred dollars to appeal the cite, and the trooper went home with at least 4 hours of overtime pay at about $50/hr. I don't care if you think I look like an asshole on the stand, becuase everyone in that courtroom who has any little bit of brain knows that's how the system works...that apparently excludes you on the brain front.

Remember, even if you won, everyone wins but you.


Unregistered said:


> First of all you are too busy busting the balls of hard working folks to bother with the real crimes and criminals...


Broken windows theory, buddy. Clean up the trash like you, and the bigger things automatically follow.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mtc said:


> He didn't pay squat Obie - his boss did.
> 
> So he cost his employer the lawyer's fee, and a full day's pay for nothing.
> 
> ...


What he really needs is a brain to get him past that second grade maturity level. "Nah nah nah nah nahhh naH! Ha ha. I'm annonymous!" Pussy.

So he cost his employer the upteen hundred dollars. His boss must love him. An no matter who's paying, anytime someone has an attorney for a motor vehicle appeal, all the court staff are thinking the same thing: "This guy is a f*cking toolbag".

Whatever. Simply proceed with insane asylum option 2.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

You _do _realize that you will now have a little "NR" next to that charge on your KQ, which will tell anyone in the future that you like to fight citations, and may not make future experiences as jolly as this one?

Naw, of course you don't realize that, but have a nice time driving in MA from now on :fu2:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

My bet is he's a liberal radio talk show host that made an improper U-turn and went the wrong way on Morrisey Blvd.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)




----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

See you next time...I'll be the one on OT....

What you clowns don't realize is that depending on court you could have gotten same result without the attorney...and now you have your little "A" number ..

Bet you weren't so tough on side of the road..and the trooper lost ZERO sleep over this...I promise you that


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK since the asshole didn't have the balls to join
and can not reply this thread is closed.


----------

